# More Good News - Irish Amateur Boxers, well done again lads.



## mathepac (9 Jun 2010)

Someone asked for good news in another thread. I felt this deserved its own thread.

From a team of nine male amateur boxers, it now appears that Ireland is guaranteed 5 medals, all of them at least bronze, in advance of the semi-finals.

Two disasters from an Irish boxing point of view - John-Joe Nevin was beaten by an English young lad and Katie Taylor, twice World Champion, is being forced into the qualifiers for the London Olympics. This is a travesty as there isn't a boxer in the world (or many female footballers) pound for pound, male or female,  who is fit to lace her boots.

[broken link removed]

To put the boxers' achievement in perspective, Russia, who are rated second behind Cuba in world amateur boxing tables, are so far guaranteed THREE medals, all bronze at a minimum.

Ireland's greatest athlete ever - http://www.iaba.ie/

Fair play to the IABA for putting Katie on their home-page, we should be building stadia in her honour and naming towns after her.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> Someone asked for good news in another thread. I felt this deserved its own thread.
> 
> From a team of nine male amateur boxers, it now appears that Ireland is guaranteed 5 medals, all of them at least bronze, in advance of the semi-finals.
> 
> ...



big +1


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Jun 2010)

Absolutely outstanding, alright! They were top of the medal table this evening!


----------



## carpedeum (10 Jun 2010)

Our boxers have continuously punched above their weight and delivered over the years. They never really get the TV coverage or recognition of other sports such as athletics and football codes. Amateur boxing is probably one of the purest sports remaining.

Great performance.


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Jun 2010)

carpedeum said:


> Our boxers have continuously punched above their weight...


 
Nice to see this expression being used about boxers for a change.    Normally it's about our musicians punching above their weight, our writers, poets, artists etc.  Great to see even our boxers can do it too!


----------



## Firefly (11 Jun 2010)

Well done to the boxers. Just goes to show what can be done with little finance, hard work & determination (IRFU take note)


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2010)

Congratulations to Paddy Barnes and Darren O'Neill who have made it through to Saturday's finals in the European Amateur Boxing Championships.

O'Neill in particular made it look easy with a 6-0 win; his opponent hardly laid a glove on him. We now have a haul of  five medals, three bronze,  and 2 either gold or silver.

Well done to the lads who won bronze medals in their semi-finals :- Egan (lost 9-11), Donovan (lost 2-8), McCullough (lost 3-10) and to the team as a whole.


----------



## mtk (11 Jun 2010)

great they did well 
just a pity we cannot be good at some sport that's  a bit more glamorous


----------



## mathepac (11 Jun 2010)

mtk said:


> ... just a pity we cannot be good at some sport that's  a bit more glamorous


Like what for instance - [broken link removed]? ? [broken link removed]? [broken link removed] [broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

Paddy Barnes wins gold medal with a clear 4-1 victory over the well-rated Elvin Mamishzade from Azerbaijan.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

Darren O'Neill wins a silver medal, losing the final 7-15 to an extremely powerful and accomplished Artem Chebotarev.

Ireland 1 Gold, 1 Silver,  3 Bronze which I thinks puts us 3rd in the medals table; adjusting for population size and number of boxers would place us 2nd or 3rd in world amateur boxing terms.


----------



## notagardener (12 Jun 2010)

Absolutely Brilliant achievement by all involved, just a pity we had to listen to the awful commentary from the awful Marty Morrissey - But the future of Irish boxing is certainly looking very good


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

notagardener said:


> ... awful commentary from the awful Marty Morrissey ...


God help poor us -  Marty seems to know as much about boxing as I do about cross-country ludo


----------



## johnd (12 Jun 2010)

Would anyone have even mentioned our boxers  if they hadn't  won any medals? I doubt it! We are a great nation for jumping on any passing bandwagon.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2010)

The fact that they performed well lead me to start the thread because as I stated in the starter post *"Someone asked for good news in another thread. I felt this deserved its  own thread."

*If you're unhappy about that or would prefer to let off steam about some issue bugging you, feel free to do so in the appropriate place, but also feel free to hop off this particular bandwagon and start your own misery-guts thread if that's what you wish; your post there might be on-topic and less likely to be interpreted as trolling.


----------



## johnd (13 Jun 2010)

mathepac said:


> The fact that they performed well lead me to start the thread because as I stated in the starter post *"Someone asked for good news in another thread. I felt this deserved its own thread."*
> 
> If you're unhappy about that or would prefer to let off steam about some issue bugging you, feel free to do so in the appropriate place, feel free to hop off this particular bandwagon
> 
> Have taken your advice/order mathepac and jumped off this particular bandwagon, never been keen on them myself. I hate the way we claim ownership of people /events only when they are winning and then its "Well done Lads, we're proud of you!" to almost quote you. You felt it deserved its own thread only because they had won some medals. Did you even know off the event before that? If you did well done cos I didn't and I imagine a lot of people didn't either.


----------



## notagardener (14 Jun 2010)

johnd said:


> mathepac said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that they performed well lead me to start the thread because as I stated in the starter post *"Someone asked for good news in another thread. I felt this deserved its own thread."*
> ...


----------



## PyritePete (14 Jun 2010)

a lot of the credit for Irish boxing IMHO goes back to Nicholas Cruz the Cuban trainer of Irish boxers in the 1990's. He really did a great job.


----------



## levelpar (16 Jun 2010)

> Our boxers have continuously punched above their weight and delivered over the years


 
No wonder they have delivered when all other boxers have to punch in their own weight class


----------



## MrMan (16 Jun 2010)

johnd said:


> mathepac said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that they performed well lead me to start the thread because as I stated in the starter post *"Someone asked for good news in another thread. I felt this deserved its own thread."*
> ...


----------



## mathepac (16 Jun 2010)

PyritePete said:


> ... Nicholas Cruz ... He really did a great job.


big *+1* for sure. It was the turning point. Any nominations for Senor Cruz as Taoiseach?


----------

